# Aphrodite Challenge



## Jessica (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey all of you goddesses (and gods) show us what your interpretation of the Greek goddess Aphrodite.  It can be a classic or modern rendering of the love goddess.  We can't wait to see your creations


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Aug 15, 2005)

ooh yay! i'll try to get round to doing this!


----------



## user4 (Aug 15, 2005)

OOOH, I WANNA TRY THIS!!!


----------



## Wishie88 (Aug 17, 2005)

Ohhh.... I definately wish I could try this!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 17, 2005)

My SO is Greek, so I had to do this one too! I thought at first to do something in all gold... but I think this is a more modern "cutsey" godess of love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face: MAC NW30 concealer, Rose pigment

Lips: MAC Boy Magnet lipglass

Eyes: MAC Fuschia, Bright Fuschia, Pink Pearl pigments, Tony & Tina Higher Love glitter, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara


----------



## msthrope (Aug 17, 2005)

ash...that look is adorable.  the pink looks great with your eyes.


----------



## user3 (Aug 17, 2005)

Sugarash that is hot!


----------



## ruby_soho (Aug 17, 2005)

This didnt quite turn out how I'd expected, then again I didnt really have anything in mind


----------



## Bianca (Aug 18, 2005)

Ashley, that looks great!!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 18, 2005)

This looks awesome Ash!!  You are so damn cute!  ......... BTW I LOVE THE LIPGLOSS!!!!!!!!!!  THAT'S HOT!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 18, 2005)

Aw thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had such a hard time finding that lipglass but I'm so glad I did


----------



## shes a REAL card (Aug 18, 2005)

ash i love it!  the second to last picture is *adorable*!!!  you look like a drowsy-with-bliss little cupid angel.  if that makes sense.


----------



## Janice (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_This didnt quite turn out how I'd expected, then again I didnt really have anything in mind _

 

The heart is so cute ^_^


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

ruby_soho - You look gorgeous! 
Also, I love the pinks on you, sugarash!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's my attempt on Aphrodite.  I was going more for a shimmery glow look... =)


----------



## PinkShell21 (Aug 18, 2005)

Beautiful girls! 

Ruby_Soho, what are you wearing on your lips?! I love it!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 18, 2005)

well done everyone-you look great!
sugarash-loving that lipgloss, hot hot hot!


----------



## ruby_soho (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkShell21* 
_Beautiful girls! 

Ruby_Soho, what are you wearing on your lips?! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a hot pink lipliner by Annabelle all over my lips, and then L'Oreal Color Juice lipgloss in Tutti Frutti.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice job ladies!! You all did a wonderful job


----------



## Jessica (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow!!!!  I love it!!!  You ladies look beautiful


----------



## purl_cali (Aug 23, 2005)

*hi everyone! here's my Aphrodite look....*

What do you think? =)


----------



## Morosity (Aug 24, 2005)

wow, everyones makeup looks beautiful!.

Purl_Cali - I love the colours on your eyes, they go so well


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 24, 2005)

Purl_Cali - You look amazing!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 27, 2005)

i look really weird with bright lips :|


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 28, 2005)

wowwww girls!!!! u've all done an amazing job!!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_








i look really weird with bright lips :|_

 
Ahh! You do not look weird. It looks really cool. I like this one... It's a very unique interpretation. It might actually be my fav so far.


----------



## mymymai (Aug 31, 2005)

*not Aphrodite per se...*

but another Greek goddess:


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 31, 2005)

delete


----------



## mymymai (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackkittychick* 
_I like the gold, was that for a play or something?_

 
Nope, it was just me playing with makeup in order to immitate what I think Hera would look like.  Thank you


----------



## kimmy (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 
_Ahh! You do not look weird. It looks really cool. I like this one... It's a very unique interpretation. It might actually be my fav so far._

 
thanksss <33


----------



## hazelinsight (Sep 6, 2005)

ooohhh you all did such a great job. it looks great!!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Sep 11, 2005)

Ash's makeup is awesome!!!!!!!! BEautiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, don't take this seriously, but as an asian girl myself,  it is very very hard for me to picture asian girls as Aprodite Goddess hehehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All i can think of that this Greek Goddess is someone who is Blonde with Curly/wavy hair, bright blue eyes, stunning white face in thin,layered white dress


----------



## iiifugaziii (Sep 27, 2005)

*love it or laugh at it*

you're either going to love this or totally start busting up laughing when you see it!! hahaha. Either way, i wanted to do something, "odd" and I've never really tried too... so it's pretty messy. it was hard! haha. 
kinda reminds me of a modern/evil type of goddess or something? I donno...


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

so cute und sexy


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

what an amazing job ladies... that's pretty ashley!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 5, 2007)

How ironic... this is an old challange, obviously, but I just took this not too long ago and titled it Aphrodite


----------



## Emmi (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_How ironic... this is an old challange, obviously, but I just took this not too long ago and titled it Aphrodite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
That photo looks amazing!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_How ironic... this is an old challange, obviously, but I just took this not too long ago and titled it Aphrodite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

That looks hot! Please break it down! (Esp. The lippie.)


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I_Love_Buffy* 

 
_Ash's makeup is awesome!!!!!!!! BEautiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, don't take this seriously, but as an asian girl myself,  it is very very hard for me to picture asian girls as Aprodite Goddess hehehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All i can think of that this Greek Goddess is someone who is Blonde with Curly/wavy hair, bright blue eyes, stunning white face in thin,layered white dress
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I always picture Grecian goddesses as brunette with piercing green eyes lol, and of course Asians can still do the makeup ...and look GOOD with it too!


----------



## Kayteuk (May 24, 2008)

I am going to try this and will post my look later =)


----------



## Kayteuk (May 24, 2008)

One of my looks from modeling which is kinda greek godess, I will post my self taken pic later!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 11, 2008)

I actually did Artemis, the Greek Goddess of the Hunt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what I used:

Face-
Smashbox Photo Finish
Studio Finish Concealer NC42
Invisable Set Powder
Bare Minerals "Warmth" 
Posey Blushcreme

Eyes-
UDPP
Copper Sparkle Pigment
Urban Decay Twice Baked e/s
Vanilla Pigment
Blacktrack Fluidline
Carbon e/s
Imju Fiberwig Mascara
Lovelash Eyelashes

Lips-
Revlon Lip Primer
Chic Lipstick
Copper Sparkle Pigment






I was trying to look like I was on the hunt in the second picture lol


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 11, 2008)

These are all beautiful!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

I love all the vivid colors everyone used...good job.


----------

